# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Hỏi cách sử dụng cảm biến tiệm cận loại NPN

## emptyhb

Tình hình là em có mua mấy cái cảm biến để lắp cho máy 1325

Hiện tại chưa biết cách sử dụng cảm biến này như thế nào, nó có 3 dây, mong các bác chỉ giúp. Em sử dụng card NCStudio V5.

Em cám ơn các bác nhiều!

Hình các bác xem hộ em ở link này http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7007465853

----------


## thuhanoi

Tiêu chuẩn bác, Nâu dương nguồn, Xanh âm ngồn, Đen Out

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Vâng, khi mình đấu với bob hay card ncstudio mình có cần đấu thêm 1 con diot không bác? hay là có phải lắp thêm điện trở để hạndòng qua nó không?

----------


## ít nói

Sao ko mua loại 2 chân . đỡ phải ngâm cứu

----------


## emptyhb

> Sao ko mua loại 2 chân . đỡ phải ngâm cứu


Vâng, cơ mà có gì đó phải nghiên cứu cũng thích bác ạ. Sau một hồi vật lộn cuối cùng em cũng sử dụng được nó với cả NCStudio, Planet CNC USB rồi!

----------

